# Legendary local bands and acts oop north



## Bingo (Jun 6, 2009)

Went to see Mik Artistic's Ego Trip at the Abbey Inn just outside Leeds last night, first time I've seen em but their reputation definately preceded them.. Very funny improvised folky comedy stuff, the lads are from Morley originally. Kind of like Leeds' answer to Captain Hotknives...

Please anyone out there can ya tell us of any must see bands or live acts in your neck of the woods so we don't miss out?!?!?!?!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 6, 2009)

There's quite lively little punk scene in Hull.  Unfortunately I've not been to any gigs there for a few years so I'm not sure who the best bands are.  The Freaks' Union used to be great live, but AFAIK they've split up now.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 7, 2009)

Funny stuff?  Phil Davies.  Listen to the lyrics.  About weather forecasts and traffic tickets.  Genius, just genius.  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/communityreporter/3573856243/
http://www.singlecell.co.uk/index_clone.html

I can't find a link to his tracks, but they're probably out there somewhere (I'm heading to bed)


----------



## Bingo (Jun 7, 2009)

Saw another good un in Leeds last night ... Dan Audio.... rock with a bit of rap like a new version of Senser... these guys really wail!


----------



## Shirl (Jun 16, 2009)

I love Mik Artistic, he plays here in Hebden Bridge Trades club quite often.We get lots good bands here and the Trades has a website but I'm rubbish remembering what it is.


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 20, 2009)

Shirl said:


> I love Mik Artistic, he plays here in Hebden Bridge Trades club quite often.We get lots good bands here and the Trades has a website but I'm rubbish remembering what it is.



Seen him in the Duck & Drake doing his singing and impro and around the pubs doing his brown paper bag drawings. It's a good act to see.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jun 21, 2009)

There was a guy called mark silverman who used to run the anti-hoot at the star and garter in manchester  a few years ago. shame he moved back to america...he was mint (www.marksilverman.com)


----------

